
Turing Drawings - mikro2nd
https://pointersgonewild.com/2012/12/31/turing-drawings/
======
kozak
Be careful when clicking on the link called "Seizures". It is indeed what it
says (see
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photosensitive_epilepsy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photosensitive_epilepsy)).

------
zanderwohl
Some of the linked examples are incredible. It always astounds me how much
order and can come from a few simple rules.

